# CSR Score on CIC website



## nirav11 (Feb 26, 2018)

Dear All,

I have calculated my CRS score for express entry out of 600 
through the CIC website, however I have heard that this figure is only tentative and exact score will be calculated when the profile is created in Express Entry. What is the actual scenario.

Regards
Nirav


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If your score is between 430 and 450 or higher you have a chance of receiving N ITA.


----------



## nirav11 (Feb 26, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> If your score is between 430 and 450 or higher you have a chance of receiving N ITA.


Dear Auld Yin,

I am aware of the latest cut off score, but my question is different. I have not created an Express entry profile, before that I have just evaluated myself on CIC website and the score shows 362, my question is, will this score remain same when I will create the profile or the actual calculation may differ.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nirav11 said:


> Dear Auld Yin,
> 
> I am aware of the latest cut off score, but my question is different. I have not created an Express entry profile, before that I have just evaluated myself on CIC website and the score shows 362, my question is, will this score remain same when I will create the profile or the actual calculation may differ.


Why would it change if you calculated properly? So NO,!


----------



## ozdream81 (Oct 19, 2017)

It remains same if you had provided exactly same information in CRS calculator and EOI.


----------

